# Zurich and the Bontrager stock wheels



## kevinraphael (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm going with the Lemond Zurich. It was such a nice ride. I have a question about the wheels that come with it. I am 170 lbs. Is this a tire that I can count on for durability? I'm not a racer, so the weight issue isn't as important to me as comfort and durability, and I can't afford another set of training wheels. I just want a set that isn't going to cause a ton of problems with truing and spokes, etc. Has anyone had the LBS switch the bontrager out for these reasons? thanks for the input


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

kevinraphael said:


> I'm going with the Lemond Zurich. It was such a nice ride. I have a question about the wheels that come with it. I am 170 lbs. Is this a tire that I can count on for durability? I'm not a racer, so the weight issue isn't as important to me as comfort and durability, and I can't afford another set of training wheels. I just want a set that isn't going to cause a ton of problems with truing and spokes, etc. Has anyone had the LBS switch the bontrager out for these reasons? thanks for the input


Our LBS who I trust, says that they haven't had any major problems with them with people much heavier than you. They told me that they have had only a couple of issues but no trends and Bontrager was very good on warranty coverage. I weigh 185 and just got a Tete De Course (I can't believe the wife said yes!) with the Race-X lites so I'm in the same boat as you (though heavier rider and lighter wheels). I'd just ride them and forget about them. Enjoy, I sure am! 

Cheers 
Vaughn


----------



## LeMondHead (May 18, 2004)

I have a 04 Victoire [can't believe my wife said yes either] with Bontrager Race Lites and 3000 miles on them. Never had a problem. I'm 175 lbs and so far no wrecks this year. The wheels seem as true as when they were new.


----------



## kevinraphael (Sep 16, 2004)

*zurich wheels*



LeMondHead said:


> I have a 04 Victoire [can't believe my wife said yes either] with Bontrager Race Lites and 3000 miles on them. Never had a problem. I'm 175 lbs and so far no wrecks this year. The wheels seem as true as when they were new.


Thanks for the responses to both of you. I'll look forward to the rides. By the way, if I had tried going for the tete de course or the victoire, my wife would have killed me. The Zurich was already the limit, but I'm psyched about the purchase.

cheers,
Kevin


----------



## LeMondHead (May 18, 2004)

I forgot to add I have a 02 Buenos Aires w/ stock Bontrager wheels. After 2 wrecks and about 3000 miles the wheels are in fine shape. Very durable. Enjoy the Zurick. It's a great ride.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

kevinraphael said:


> Thanks for the responses to both of you. I'll look forward to the rides. By the way, if I had tried going for the tete de course or the victoire, my wife would have killed me. The Zurich was already the limit, but I'm psyched about the purchase.
> 
> cheers,
> Kevin


I couldn't believe the missus let me get mine. It was used by our local shop owner for a few months, probably had less than 500 miles on it and was immaculate! King Headset, upgraded carbon bars and 27t cassette (we have some pretty stiff hills around here). I had been looking at a new bike for a while. I crashed my other bike a couple of weeks ago and needed a shifter, I mentioned to my wife that if I got the new Lemond I could ride a century that we love to do instead of sitting around waiting for parts. She said to take a look. A couple of hours later we walked out with a new baby. She was as happy as I was about getting it, not because of the new bike, but because I was able to ride with her that weekend! I have a great wife who loves to ride as much as I do. And for that I am very lucky. She did mention that by getting the new bike she had a little "upgrade' account due to her. I would say so!


----------

